# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  10 địa điểm tự nhiên không thể bỏ qua khi đến Tanzania

## hantt.163

*Để trải nghiệm cuộc hành trình tuyệt vời giữa thiên nhiên Tanzania tươi đẹp bạn không thể không đến những địa điểm sau:*


 		Tanzania là đất nước ở bờ biển  phía Đông châu Phi. Năm 1964,  Tanganyika hợp nhất với Zanzibar, hình  thành nên Cộng hòa Thống nhất  Tanganyika và Zanzibar, sau này đổi tên  thành Cộng hòa Thống nhất  Tanzania. Tanzania nổi tiếng với ngọn núi  Kilimanjaro cao nhất thế giới,  hàng chục bãi biển trải dài cát trắng  tuyệt đẹp và cũng là một trong  những địa điểm săn bắt phổ biến nhất ở  Châu Phi.
*
1. Vườn quốc gia Ruaha, Tanzania*

Nằm ở phía Tây Nam Tanzania, đây là vườn quốc gia lớn nhất Tanzania.  Ruaha có nghĩa là sông theo tiếng Hehe. Động vật nơi đây rất phong phú  và đa dạng, với sư tử, báo, voi, cheetah, hươu cao cổ, ngựa vằn, impala,  cáo tai dơi và chó rừng...



Ruaha là nơi khách du lịch có thể trải nghiệm đời sống hoang dã, cơ hội  đến gần hơn với thiên nhiên. Tháng Giêng đến tháng Tư được coi là thời  điểm tốt nhất để đến tham quan Công viên Quốc gia Ruaha.
*
2. Khu bảo tồn thú săn bắn Selous*

Khu bảo tồn thú săn Selous (đặt tên theo nhà thám hiểm Frederick Selous)  là một khu bảo tồn thú nằm ở miền Nam Tanzania, rộng 54.600 km². Nơi  đây có số lượng động vật được bảo tồn nhiều nhất châu Phi, đó là nhờ  những quy định nghiêm ngặt của Bộ phận động vật hoang dã của Bộ Tài  nguyên và Du lịch Tanzania.



Phương tiện để đến được khu bảo tồn là trực thăng, du khách có thể đi bộ hoặc đi thuyền để tham quan xung quanh khu bảo tồn.
*
3. Đảo Pemba*

Đảo Pemba hay còn được gọi là  “đảo xanh” theo tiếng Ả Rập, là một phần  của quần đảo Spice nằm ở Ấn Độ Dương. Giống như Zanzibar, nơi đây ngày  càng thu hút nhiều khách du lịch, và những du khách thích phiêu lưu mạo  hiểm. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với các rặng san hô tuyệt đẹp và những sinh vật  biển phong phú.



*4. Vườn quốc gia Tarangire*

Nhỏ hơn vườn quốc gia Ruaha, đây là thiên đường của hơn 550 loài chim.  Tarangire còn nổi tiếng khi sở hữu một số lượng lớn voi, và nhiều loại  động thực vật quý hiếm khác như sư tử leo cây và cây bao báp.



 *
5.Đảo Mafia*

Cũng là một phần của quần đảo Spice nhưng Đảo Mafia có diện tích nhỏ hơn  Pemba với dân số khoảng 40,000 người. Cái tên Mafia xuất phát từ tiếng  Swahili dựa trên từ “mahali pa afya” nghĩa là một nơi tuyệt vời để ở hay  cư trú. Đảo có rất nhiều hoạt động giải trí thu hút du khách như lặn,  câu cá... hay chỉ đơn giản dạo bước thư giãn và chiêm ngưỡng bãi biển  tuyệt đẹp trải dài cát trắng.



*6. Hồ Manyara*

Vườn quốc gia Hồ Manyara nằm ở phía Bắc Tanzania, là một hồ cạn và có  nồng độ pH tương đối lớn. Khi đến đây du khách không chỉ choáng ngợp  trước khung cảnh hùng vĩ của cảnh quan thiên nhiên mà còn là một bức  tranh sống động đầy màu sắc mà các động vật nơi đây tạo nên.



Vào mùa mưa Lake Manyara là nhà của gần 300 loài khác nhau như hồng hạc,  bồ nông, đại bàng đầu gồ... Còn vào mùa khô, là thời gian tốt nhất để  chiêm ngưỡng các động vật có vú lớn như hà mã, linh dương đầu bò, voi và  hươu cao cổ...

*7. Zanzibar*

Hòn đảo của Unguja, một phần của Zanzibar, là phần cuối cùng tạo nên  quần đảo Spice. Từng là thuộc địa của Anh, Zanzibar hiện nay là một vùng  bán tự trị của Tanzania.

Nằm ở vị trí Ấn Độ Dương (ngoài bờ biển Tanzania) đã khiến Zanzibar trở  thành trung tâm thương mại trong suốt chiều dài lịch sử của nó. Nổi  tiếng với đồ gia vị (bao gồm đinh hương, đậu khấu, quế và hạt tiêu),  Zanzibar còn được gọi là “đảo gia vị”.



Ngoài những bãi biển cát trắng tuyệt đẹp, một địa danh tham quan hấp dẫn  khác ở đây là thị trấn Stone với những ngôi nhà cổ được xây dựng san  sát, những con phố nhỏ nhắn, cung điện Sultan và nhiều nhà thờ.

Hòn đảo châu Phi trong nhiều thế kỷ đã được một trung tâm thương mại  quan trọng, một nồi nóng chảy của ảnh hưởng châu Phi, Ấn Độ và Ả Rập.  Thu hút khách du lịch lớn của Zanzibar là Stone Town, với những ngôi nhà  sơn trắng san hô. Một thu hút lớn khác là những bãi biển cát trắng  tuyệt đẹp của nó.
*
8. Núi Kilimanjaro*

Núi Kilimanjaro là ngọn núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động ở Đông Bắc Tanzania,  gần biên giới với Kenya. Cao 5.892 mét (19.331 feet) so với mực nước  biển, Kilimanjaro là ngọn núi cao nhất của thế giới. Mặc dù nằm gần  đường xích đạo, nhưng núi Kilimanjaro lại nổi tiếng với đỉnh núi phủ đầy  tuyết trắng hiện ra huyền ảo giữa thảo nguyên bát ngát. Kilimanjaron  luôn là lựa chọn hoàn hảo đối với những du khách yêu thích leo núi và  thám hiểm.



*9. Khu bảo tồn Ngorongoro*

Ngorongoro được hình thành từ một ngọn núi lửa phun trào cách đây hơn  hai triệu năm về trước. Các bên dốc của miệng núi lửa đã trở thành nơi  cư trú của nhiều loài động vật hoang dã, đến đây du khách sẽ được chiêm  ngưỡng loài tê giác đen đang đứng trước nguy cơ tuyệt chủng.



Người dân địa phương Maasai được phép chăn thả gia súc quanh và trong  vùng miệng núi lửa nhưng đến chiều tối họ phải rời khỏi khu bảo tồn  Ngorongoro.

*10. Vườn quốc gia Serengeti*




Vườn quốc gia Serengeti là một trong những địa điểm đi săn nổi tiếng  nhất Châu Phi, thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất tại Tanzainia. Serengeti  nổi tiếng vì là một trong những nơi di cư hàng năm của các loài động  vật hoang dã như linh dương đầu bò và ngựa vằn. Tháng Năm là thời điểm  thích hợp nhất để tham quan công viên, vào thời gian này đồng cỏ sẽ trở  thành một máng ăn lớn cho từng đàn lớn linh dương đầu bò cùng ngựa  vằn./.
(dulichvn)

----------


## lovetravel

nhiều động vật hoang dã nhỉ

----------


## thientai206

nhìn mấy con vật này lại nhớ đến cái video " nếu tất cả loài vật trên thế giới đều tròn xoe" hài hước không chịu được  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## dung89

Mình chỉ muốn ngắm những nơi này qua ảnh thôi

----------

